# [Ausgesperrt] Windows 7 kein Administratorkonto aktiv



## Psychomentis (15. Januar 2011)

Mir ist ein großens Missgeschick passiert.
Habe mir Windows 7 installiert und meinem Benutzerkonto die Administrationsrechte entzogen.
Ein paar Tage später war ich fertig mit den Installationen und Konfigurationen meines System und habe das Administartionskonto wieder deaktiviert. Jetzt komme ich mit keinen Mitteln mehr dazu den Account wieder zu reaktivieren. Weder über cmd noch über safe mode komme ich dazu es zu verändern. Ich habe mal gelesen das es die Möglichkeit gibt via Livesystem diese Änderungen zu tätigen. Nur weiß ich nicht genau wie...

[Methoden: bereits versucht]
cmd.exe   runas /user:administrator lusrmgr.msc Keine Anmeldung möglich welch Überraschung
safe mode   kurze Zeit nach dem der Anmeldebildschirm erscheint startet mein System neu
Anmeldebildschirm Strg+Alt+Entf+Entf keine Reaktion

Update: Habe das Problem doch noch gelöst bekommen "Systemwiederherstellung"

Aber nichts desto trotz wäre eine andere Möglichkeit für andere Leute eine große Hilfestellung für das Problem!

MfG
Psychomentis


----------

